# May CRSC Meeting Minutes



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Includes Don Wright's proposal to add more year round water in areas that don't have them to create more fishing opportunities. Basically this means re-categorizing streams that have no silver fish into type 4s. It would be used in areas that have no year round opportunities and not where there are already opportunities.

Also a report on the draft for the Inland Trout Management Plan (guides, creel data, size limits etc.), TU's thoughts on how to approach regulations, grayling reintroduction and a general change in the approach to stocking.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/CRSCminutes5-4-2016_526594_7.pdf


----------



## Lou is Blue (Sep 14, 2014)

kzoofisher said:


> Includes Don Wright's proposal to add more year round water in areas that don't have them to create more fishing opportunities. Basically this means re-categorizing streams that have no silver fish into type 4s. It would be used in areas that have no year round opportunities and not where there are already opportunities.
> 
> Also a report on the draft for the Inland Trout Management Plan (guides, creel data, size limits etc.), TU's thoughts on how to approach regulations, grayling reintroduction and a general change in the approach to stocking.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/CRSCminutes5-4-2016_526594_7.pdf



http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-65134_65145_65545---,00.html

Also agenda for July 14 meeting; and that the chumming issue is likely going to be decided at the meeting. Nice discussion piece from the fisheries department as well.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks. I see that there has been a new option on chumming added to FO 200.16A 

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FO_200.16A_ACTION_527217_7.pdf


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Any clue as to which Type 1 designated chub streams that are on the list? I can think of a lot of Montcalm/Isebella/Mecosta Co. type 1 that should simply be de-listed as any sort of "trout stream" as they have not had many if any trout since the post rotenone/put and take days of the late 80's early 90's. 

Thank You


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

357Maximum said:


> Any clue as to which Type 1 designated chub streams that are on the list? I can think of a lot of Montcalm/Isebella/Mecosta Co. type 1 that should simply be de-listed as any sort of "trout stream" as they have not had many if any trout since the post rotenone/put and take days of the late 80's early 90's.
> 
> Thank You


A lot of those streams are no longer stocked and are being taken off lists. Write you local biologist and propose some, probably all you need to to get the ball rolling.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

kzoofisher said:


> A lot of those streams are no longer stocked and are being taken off lists. Write you local biologist and propose some, probably all you need to to get the ball rolling.



Cool, thanks, will do. Outdated rules have not made sense there for a long time. :lol:


----------

